# Slightly enraged!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This lovely message was in my FB inbox:



> Syracuse DogRescue
> Dear Syracuse Pet Owner:
> 
> Good Morning. It has been brought to our attention that you may feed your beloved K-9 large amounts of raw meat. On behalf of the Syracuse Dog Rescue Chapter, I write to you urging you to stop this practice. Although most dogs can handle occassional raw meat, it is widely accepted that feeding your dogs raw meat is extremely unhealthy for the dog and potentionally very dangerous. By feeding your dog raw meats, you expose your dog to the great possibility of contracting various deseases, worms, parasites and other toxic bacteria that is present, such as E. coli and Salmonella that lurk in raw meat, especially if the meat is ever sitting at room temperature. These parasites can be deadly for animals and shorten the lifespan of a dog by several years. In addition, raw meat is often riddled with parasites that will take up residence in the intestines of a dog that eats the meat. These parasites can migrate about the body, often curling up in a little cocoon-like structure known as a cyst. They can live in the intestines, wreaking havoc with normal digestion and causing diarrhea and vomiting. Once you have looked at these worms, flukes and tiny parasites under a microscope, you hope that they never make their way into your own body. Although the dog may appear to be healthy, it could be suffering internally with parasites. I urge you to at least cook the meat thoroughly before feeding your dog meat and before disregarding this message, to please think of the health of your pet and I urge you to further research the issue.
> ...


I am absolutely baffled as to where they got my information. I am also kind of upset they felt high and mighty enough to confront me about it...really??
So I responded. I would like to first say, that I am not by any means again people who feed kibble, everyone has their reasons, heck my parents dog still eats kibble and get this, I buy the dog food when they run out. Anywho without further a-do here is my response:



> Lauren Geruso
> First I would like to know where you got my info from. Second I would not feed my dog something I have not thoroughly researched. I personally would like to see written scientific accounts of this information. I am more than happy to keep an open mind but there is no scientific proof in either direction as far as what is safer or more healthy when it comes to kibble vs RAW.
> 
> I just feel that a dog (my dog specifically) should eat something that is biologically appropriate for their species, I also like knowing exactly what is going into my dogs body. Kibble has many many unnecessary fillers, and some additives I could not even pronounce let alone try to figure out where the heck they came from. On top of that, what do you think is in kibble? Trees and bark? The "better" kinds of kibble is made of meat and meat by-products, do you have any clue where this meat is coming from? Let alone the quality of this meat? Many kibble company's are able to use 4-d meat in their products and the regulation of this is not what it is for human consumption (which still needs help)...Also, dogs can get parasites from anything, the water they drink walking down the street, the animals they come in contact with (wild or domestic) and so on and so forth. Its a matter of playing devils advocate, life is full of risks, everyone must take responsibility for their actions and every action can and will have consequences be them good or bad. I have chosen to feed my pet raw because nutrition is the one thing we completely control in our pets life and I I whole-heartedly believe I am doing the best for my pet. If some concrete evidence comes out that deputes this, I will happily take that into account, until then my dog will continue to thrive on RAW.
> ...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you get a dog from there?


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

hey ur not too far from me 

Have you posted to craigslist? are you friends with someone who may have given your information away? Thats pretty rude of them though :/what did they think, you would just jump in their basket and go for a ride?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, how the heck did they know about you? That is weird? And if they are strangers to you, why WOULD they tell you what you can and can't feed your dog? This *remembers not to curse* _angers_ me.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Did you get a dog from there?


Nope, never even heard of them.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

FurMom1089 said:


> hey ur not too far from me
> 
> Have you posted to craigslist? are you friends with someone who may have given your information away? Thats pretty rude of them though :/what did they think, you would just jump in their basket and go for a ride?


Yes I have posted on craigslist looking for meat, but I used the anonymous email they provide. And sometimes (rarely though) I post pictures of the meat I cut up for Avery on FB... I am also part of the yahoo co-op in the area. Its just odd, they clearly have some time on their hands.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Yes I have posted on craigslist looking for meat, but I used the anonymous email they provide. And sometimes (rarely though) I post pictures of the meat I cut up for Avery on FB... I am also part of the yahoo co-op in the area. Its just odd, they clearly have some time on their hands.


That's just weird. And I assume there was no human name, just the name of the rescue. which makes them cowards to boot.

Hey, send them a link to here


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I just checked out their FB page, and it looks like they really aren't even very established. They don't have a group page... they used a personal page, and used Syracuse as the first name, and DogRescue as the last name. They have everything on lockdown as well. You have to be one of their friends to even see anything. Odd.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Super weird!! I agree, if they answer back, send them here. People are SO frustrating sometimes!!

As for a shortened lifespan, I was in the park today and there was a HUGE English Mastiff.. around 39" at the shoulder.. he looked a bit elderly.. asked how old he was and the owner said TWELVE!!! I was pretty surprised as that is quite old for an EM, and he said he credits it to 8 years of raw feeding! THe dog was doing great on his walk, albeit a bit slow.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I just checked out their FB page, and it looks like they really aren't even very established. They don't have a group page... they used a personal page, and used Syracuse as the first name, and DogRescue as the last name. They have everything on lockdown as well. You have to be one of their friends to even see anything. Odd.


Yes I found that rather odd as well. I wonder what they are hiding from. You can have a private group on FB that's invite only why not just do that?
It's all a little "off"...still they hit a nerve.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Super weird!! I agree, if they answer back, send them here. People are SO frustrating sometimes!!
> 
> As for a shortened lifespan, I was in the park today and there was a HUGE English Mastiff.. around 39" at the shoulder.. he looked a bit elderly.. asked how old he was and the owner said TWELVE!!! I was pretty surprised as that is quite old for an EM, and he said he credits it to 8 years of raw feeding! THe dog was doing great on his walk, albeit a bit slow.


These are the stories I just love, that's amazing!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe they are like the jahovas witness of FB/dog world going from virtual door to virtual door spreading the gospall of kbble


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Charity case, we should turn on the virtual sprinklers...


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

You have a stalker! 

Now I'm super curious of their response. Do tell us if they reply  I want to see what they have to say for themselves.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

As an animal rescuer this annoys the crap out of me. It's embarrassing.
I looked this Syracuse DogRescue up and it seems that she is not really affiliated with a shelter, just a volunteer or networker. Another nut job in the rescue world.
Thanks Syracuse DogRescue, you are making us all look like uninformed nutcases


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Holier than thou I would say!.................

and you obviously need saving from yourself lauren.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish a rescue group would have the balls to write me!

Don't you think they should be worried about rescuing dogs? Not critiquing the lifestyle of an already happy animal...


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

we could all joing their site and post pictures feeding our pets. 
(insert evil laugh)

Maybe even teach all our dogs to "die and roll over" with feet straight up in air after the eat it.
(big evil grin)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy cow, that pisses me off just reading it! I can't imagine how you must have felt when you got it. You were much nicer in your reply than I would have been. Not only would I have sent them back a nasty response, but I would have included a picture of one of my dogs actually eating a raw meal.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That is weird, and kind of creepy....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That is seriously strange as hell. Why would they concern themselves with your dog if they don't even know you? And what secret society are they with? The dog food police?
I just got through saying to my hubby last night that I think my old gal Madison is like Benjamin Buttons, the guy in the movie where he gets younger instead of older. She still sleeps a lot but has started being up much more and wanting to walk around and will occasionally break into a full steam ahead run. She's becoming more active and more interactive with us than she has been in the last few years and she's 18! So you can tell your new stalker that and to mind her own business!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OK I have a vision of a "full steam run" for Madison. LOLOL!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> OK I have a vision of a "full steam run" for Madison. LOLOL!


She got a good run going the other day, crashed right into Briana, fell down and slid underneath her, and somehow ended up back on her feet. It was like she was a little stunt dog.
It's not pretty, but it's pretty funny...:biggrin1:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

English Mastiff that makes it to 12 years old should walk as slow as he likes in my book - that is pretty incredible.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I just googled Syracuse DogRescue andd nothing popped up except for area rescues of other names.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought your response was well thought out and dignified....I certainly wouldn't have been so nice!~ It would have gone something like this......

Thank you for your thoughts, now MYOFB!


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

as "naturalfeddogs" said i would send pics of the dog eating raw i totally would. god almighty the cheek of them .great reply from you though well worded


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyway you can link her comment to all our mates on Facebook? That way he/she can be bombarded with messages from all of us!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Anyway you can link her comment to all our mates on Facebook? That way he/she can be bombarded with messages from all of us!


oh yeh!!! awsome idea ill send pics of Cesar eating raw!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Anyway you can link her comment to all our mates on Facebook? That way he/she can be bombarded with messages from all of us!


Yes, let's see how they like getting unsolicited emails telling them how to feed their dog.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

> Although the dog may appear to be healthy, it could be suffering internally with parasites.


Yes, because we all know that if our dogs are riddled with parasites they never show any signs of it whatsoever. Nope, they actually look and behave like they are completely healthy.

That's why I give my dogs impromptu rectal exams. :wacko:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

If pictures get sent to her there absolutely MUST be at least one of someone's dog eating a split pigs head please!:heh:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i think your avatar is a great one to send.

I have snorkels and Rebel sharing a hogshead.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

My reply

My dog means the world to me. For years she has been peeing blood on and off and has had surgery to remove stone after stone from her bladder. She was lethargic, hated her food (her food from the VET. Don't you love those meat byproducts and those euthanized puppies and kittens she was eating? Oh she was so lucky to be eating DEATH). We researched the raw diet and after months of the research, put her on it. The vet said she's never seen a dog make such an amazing recovery from bladder problems and her blood is better than it was when she was 1 years old. She is 9 now. How dare you judge someone who is feeding their dog a biologically appropriate diet. This diet has changed my dogs LIFE. She is bright eyed, healthy, plays more, not to mention her coat is beautiful and shiny. 
You should be ashamed of being so quick to judge and so quick to ASSume that a dog is sickly eating raw meat. I've never seen such healthy dogs in my life. Raw feeders are looking out for the health of their animals. Do wolves eat byproducts and chemicals? NO? Didn't think so.
PICK UP A BOOK.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

unreal and what a set


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I think she is 1) a Zealot, who believes no one could possibly love animals as much as she does, and 2) possibly an animal hoarder who feels compelled to "rescue" even the animals that don't really need rescuing.

It takes all kinds. Otherwise, the world would be boring. LOL.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll even send a pic of me with a butcher apron on, standing next to a table with a dead goat on it, heh-heh-heh. (evil)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the post you received sounds like a joke. does the Syracuse DogRescue exist?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

This an old thread, but FWIW, it actually sounds like something from someone involved with PETA to me. Which would make me even more mad.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I was wondering if she ever got a response.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope that was it. Never heard anything more.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Good! I'm glad to hear you weren't bothered any more by those odd people.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Nope that was it. Never heard anything more.


Very strange.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> This lovely message was in my FB inbox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How strange! Frankly, I would have chalked it up to a weirdo -- reported it to FB, blocked them from contacting you, & never thought about it again...


----------

